# Minute Mount 1 will not fire up. Help!



## 2602jagrunner2602 (Dec 9, 2017)

Hello .

I’m a newbie here at plow.com and not sure if I’m on the correct forum.

My Fisher minute mount 1 that I bought in 1992 never had any issues other than one of the hydraulic lines broke.

I used this plow since 92 just to plow my 120’ driveway

Today I went to the shop where I bought the plow and they sold their business 2 years ago and the new owner s don’t deal with plows. !!!!!


My issue.


Will be getting a snow storm tonight so today I mounted the plow on my 88 F250 302 5 speed

The plow would not fire up. I never had that issue. I thought I should replace the solenoid in the truck and no luck

The control light comes on but nothing to work the plow. I must have a wiring issue somewhere.

This summer I put in a new die hard battery and connected the wire that comes from the plow on the Negative battery terminal but maybe it goes on the positive terminal.

The wire coming from the ground wire (black/orange)from the ground on the plow Solenoid go on what battery terminal?

I really don’t know squat about plows.

Can anyone help me trouble shoot my issue?

PS.

I got my snow blower ready and have no choice to use it. It will take me forever to clean my driveway.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Do you have the positive wire going from the battery to tbe solenoid?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Typical wiring


----------



## 2602jagrunner2602 (Dec 9, 2017)

thanks for taking time to help.

Yes. I have the Positive wire going to the right terminal on the new solenoid along with other wires going to it and have the ground wire going to the left terminal.

Which battery terminal does the small gauge black and orange coming from the plow go on. I just want to make sure


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Solenoid is wired wrong if I read what you posted correctly. 
On one side of the solenoid is the wire coming from positive battery post. Other side of solenoid is the positive going to the plow. 
Then you have the two smaller wires on the solenoid.


----------



## 2602jagrunner2602 (Dec 9, 2017)

Let me go out and check


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

2602jagrunner2602 said:


> Let me go out and check


I posted the schematic


----------



## 2602jagrunner2602 (Dec 9, 2017)

I'm pretty sure the positive is where is was before.

If you look directly at the solenoid the big gauge black wire is connected to the left and the big gauge Red wire from the battery is connect to the right pole.

When I put the new solenoid in today I carefully made sure I did it correctly however that's not always the case for me but this time I got it right.

Now to the right of the solenoid there's another module where that has a big gauge Red wire and the small gauge black and orange to the battery.

Nothing has really change with the wire hookup.

*what battery post should that small gauge wire that's coming from the plow harness go on.*

thank you


----------



## 2602jagrunner2602 (Dec 9, 2017)

Not very good looking a schematics but it looks like my hookup if I read it right. 

So it looks like the small gauge orange and black wire coming from the plow ground goes to the negative battery ground terminal?

after this storm I'll have to continuing trouble shooting 

Hopefully you'll still be around for more questions.



thank you


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

2602jagrunner2602 said:


> So it looks like the small gauge orange and black wire coming from the plow ground goes to the negative battery ground terminal?


Yes it does


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You need to post up a pic, your not clear as to the wiring.
If you can, follow the neg straight from the battery, to the grill connector, to the neg stud on the plow motor.
Positive should come from the batt pos, to the solenoid, out from the other post of the solenoid, to the grill connector, then to the other plow post
The 2 little should have blk/org and the other is the blk/rd. 
The blk/org is always ground


----------



## 2602jagrunner2602 (Dec 9, 2017)

Ok. 

Today while troubleshooting, that wire was already on the neg side of the battery but I wasn't sure if that was correct and I might have mistakenly put it on the wrong terminal when I put the new battery in past summer.

So today I switch the wire and put in on the pos side. oooop's 

Could this cause any damage?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Not sure


----------



## 2602jagrunner2602 (Dec 9, 2017)

thanks 

I never had an issue with this plow since 92 and the wiring has not really changed however the only thing I might have done wrong was today other than putting in a new solenoid what put the black and orange wire on the pos side for a test. 

Other than that I never really change any wires and that's why this is driving me nuts. 

I''l have to wait to the storm to be over and look at everything. I didn't look at any fuse because the light on the control is on. 

I took off the plow because I need the truck and to test I'll have to put the plow back on I guess

Again, I don't know anything about plows.

tomorrow I'll continue troubleshoot.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Did you check the plow motor?


----------



## 2602jagrunner2602 (Dec 9, 2017)

No.. Could be that?


----------



## 2602jagrunner2602 (Dec 9, 2017)

How would you trouble shoot that?


----------



## 2602jagrunner2602 (Dec 9, 2017)

the only thing I did was clean all the terminals on the motor making sure they had good connections


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

If the plow motor is bad plow wont work and if its the original motor its long overdue. Test for power at the motor and report back


----------



## 2602jagrunner2602 (Dec 9, 2017)

OK will do 

thank you


----------



## 2602jagrunner2602 (Dec 9, 2017)

Hello

Did troubleshooting this morning


If I have both plow cables unplugged and with ignition on I can hear solenoid click when I go left, right and up with the controller.

When I plug in both cables and ignition on no matter what position I go in I only hear one click and no more clicking of the solenoid afterwards and when I TURN OFF the ignition, the light stays and does NOT go out on the controller until I unplug the neg positive cable.

Whed both cable are plugged in, I get no voltage at the motor with ignition on.

I hooked up a jumper cable to the positive and negative on the motor and 1 negative cable from the motor then when I tapped the positive terminal on the battery, all I got were sparks.

Sound like the motor,

What’s your take and next steps.

I could not have gotten this far without your help. I think we know for sure it eliminated the wiring.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Yea, sounds like motor is dead..... It's had a very very long life. The motors are not terribly expensive, maybe a hundred hundred fifty bucks


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

I am willing to bet the motor is toast. if your getting power to the motor but the motor isn't spinning then its your motor


----------



## 2602jagrunner2602 (Dec 9, 2017)

I just bought a brand new one on eBay. Luckily I saved all my documents,manuals and parts lists that I got in 1992. Its exactly what I have now. It replaces the original part number A 5819. Got it for only $ 72 to the door.

I'll keep you posted after I install. Can't wait. Got caught is this storm tonight with the plow. Got to use my blower to clean my LONG DRIVEWAY hopefully for the last time this winter.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yea sounds like the motor will make things good again! Good luck


----------



## 2602jagrunner2602 (Dec 9, 2017)

Thank you 

Got a lot of years out of it since 92/ All good things must come to an end.

Can't wait!


----------



## 2602jagrunner2602 (Dec 9, 2017)

UPDATE!!!


First of all I want to that all who help me try and find a solution.


I'm hoping someone can figure this out! 


I was in the process of rebuilding my BW 1356 T-case and finally got that done and it's like new! 

Now that I got that's done. I finally had time to install the new motor for my minute mount plow.

Well low and behold, IT'S NOT THE MOTOR"

i then too my old motor into the garage and jumped the old motor and it fired up! 

That's telling me no power is going to the motor. I check all the wiring according to the schematics and instructions above and is spot on.

Here’s why I think there is a short somewhere in one of the harnesses or both. 


· When I turn on the ignition and turn on the control WITHOUT the plow harness hooked up." The solenoid clicks when I go up, left right on the control)


· When I turn on the ignition and turn on the control WITH the harnesses hooked up, when I go into any directions on the control the solenoid clicks ONCE and the RIGHT PARKING LIGHTS ON BOTH PLOW AND TRUCK TURN ON” AND THE CONTROL LIGHTS STAYS ON and if I try and turn off the power at the control,the light stays on.



· WHEN I DISCONNET THE LIGHT CABLE ON THE HARNESS” EVERYTHING RESETS BACK TO NORMAL


Could it be the Control unit?

Could it be one of the grill harness female plugs or both? 


Where do I start?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Poat a pic of your solenoid.

Do you have the small blk/org at the plow pump connection with the main ground


----------



## 2602jagrunner2602 (Dec 9, 2017)

Hey Dieselss thanks again for helping

Here's a pic of the solenoid

Yes,the small black/orange is connected to both the battery ground and to the ground on the motor.

What will cause the righting parking lights go on both the plow and Truck.


----------



## 2602jagrunner2602 (Dec 9, 2017)

Is another pic


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Why are there 3 big wires on the solenoid?
Well why on 2 posts, and what's the one on the other lug


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

The new one looks like your starter solenoid for your truck not your plow, you need to double check which one is for your plow


----------



## 2602jagrunner2602 (Dec 9, 2017)

I sent another pic

Can I get one of these at a auto store?

This has got to be the solenoid for the plow


----------



## 2602jagrunner2602 (Dec 9, 2017)

Are you sure this in not the solenoid for the plow? see pic. this is exactly what I have and it's new.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

2602jagrunner2602 said:


> Are you sure this in not the solenoid for the plow? see pic. this is exactly what I have and it's new.
> View attachment 175579


As long as it's a continuous duty solenoid it will work.
The smaller one was what western made factory a while ago.
Remove positive from plow motor first.
To test, rubber band the joystick in up, L OR R and test light the output side of the plow solenoid. If you have it there, move to the grill connector, then to the plow motor positive wire.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What did you do with the old solenoid you just took off?
You can put it back on, then the one that's there put on your plow


----------



## 2602jagrunner2602 (Dec 9, 2017)

Thanks for this info.
I'll have to do this in the morning and I'll give you the test results.

Bare with me. I'll try anything to this point . Now I have a new back up motor however, it's good to have one. 

Also, I missed the last snow fall having no plow. That damn snowblower. 
I hate them
Again, I'm just praying i can get this going soon and I appreciate you help.

thank you! .


----------



## 2602jagrunner2602 (Dec 9, 2017)

wow. I still have the one I took off. How would I do that?


----------



## 2602jagrunner2602 (Dec 9, 2017)

Are you saying to swap out the The smaller one was what western made factory with the new solenoid that I just bought and put back the one I took out for the new one?

thank you


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

2602jagrunner2602 said:


> wow. I still have the one I took off. How would I do that?


Put that old one back on, remove the plow solenoid and replace it with the new one.
However I'd perform the test I mentioned above first


----------



## 2602jagrunner2602 (Dec 9, 2017)

Could I use the old one that I took out to replace the current plow solenoid due to it being also good.Less rewiring? 

I will do the test first.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Late to the party here. Please get the correct factory solenoid. You don't now how many times guys pull their hair out with the wrong one.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

2602jagrunner2602 said:


> Could I use the old one that I took out to replace the current plow solenoid due to it being also good.Less rewiring?
> 
> I will do the test first.


No, the starter solenoid is wired differently


----------



## 2602jagrunner2602 (Dec 9, 2017)

Good. I'll do the test and then replace the plow solenoid. I got a good feeling with this. dieselss.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## 2602jagrunner2602 (Dec 9, 2017)

I hope this is the fix.


----------



## 2602jagrunner2602 (Dec 9, 2017)

Update.

GOT MY PLOW WORKING! YAHOO!

I followed the test and when I got to the pos neg harness plugin I followed the ground wire, and I could NOT believe that the ground wire was not hooked up to the battery!!!

When I put the new die hard battery in, I never hooked back the plow neg cable. when I took the old battery out, I was not aware that the plow neg cable swung out of the way to the bottom where you could not see it unless I took my battery out!!

Well I wound up with a new plow motor $70 and a new solenoid $20
Good to have a motor backup. 

Thanks for the test to lead me there. Could not have got this done without you dieseilss

Yahoo!!

Happy Holiday's


----------

